# 1974 VW based Hobby



## 128562 (Oct 7, 2009)

i've just paid the deposit on this, does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I looks really interesting, and lovely  

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thats one Kool Kamper


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

A VW being 'mounted' by a Ford Transit????

Thats a new one on me!!!!!!!!!!!

Dont think it is one of Hobby's creations though.........

Looks well 'grafted' and put together though - Swedish?

Carl


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Is it a Swedish No plate....the Tor Hafnia is a Swedish registered boat.........?????????


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> A VW being 'mounted' by a Ford Transit????
> 
> Thats a new one on me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That's well spotted, Carl .. 8)


----------



## 128562 (Oct 7, 2009)

i don't think it's a transit on the back, too many things are wrong if you look up close

yes, swedish plate, was imported from sweden just over a year ago

i've emailed hobby but no response as yet

i know nothing about it, will be picking it up nextr sunday


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I'd bet my granny that that is a modified / cut down MKI Tranny back end dropped onto the VW floor-pan........ The swage lines along the side leading to vertical taillights (indicator over reflector over tail-brake). The side hinged opening outward swing door (clearly left hooker) is also classic tranny shape - modded with a panel with window let in...

Post some more photos around it (back, other side, interior...)

Certainly seems a well built homebuilt........but very, very doubtful that it is a Hobby.

(Better let me granny know that she may be moving families!!!!!!!)

Carl


----------



## 128562 (Oct 7, 2009)

it's the roof curve/line and metal pressings for windows dont look like a tranny, the actual sides do as does the hinged door, the rear lights are vw units
the other pics i have are tiny, i'll get some more when i pick it up next week


----------



## happiecamper (Apr 26, 2014)

It looks like it's modified. The front looks like it'is a t2 late bay vw not sure what the rear is though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> A VW being 'mounted' by a Ford Transit????
> 
> Thats a new one on me!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well spotted mate


----------

